# Need some advice with Hap #44



## Jammos (Nov 25, 2010)

I have 6 fish I bought as Obliquedans from a reputable lfs which I actually turned out to be Hap #44. Now I know that, I can also see I have a bit of a problem. I have 4 males, 2 females (1 is holding right now) in a 20g tank (all around 1.5 - 2 inches).

My plan was to put the group in a new 55g which is currently cycling.

I think the best course of action is to add 1 male, 2 females to the 55g and find a new home for the other males. Then either supplement with another female if I can get one. Thoughts?

If I only have 3 or 4 fish in the 55g I am thinking of getting another group of vics. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Lipochromis sp. Matumbi Hunter is a really interesting fish.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

maybe a few males present will help take the heat off the females from the dominant males constant trying to breed


----------

